# Dr. Earth



## drfting07

Not sure how many people use Milo's products of Dr. Earth. Thought i would make a thread of what he has that would apply to MarPassion. I would really like some feedback from anyone who has used his stuff.

_*Organic Fertilizer Blends*_
* Dr. Earth Organic 2: Starter Fertilizer (2-4-2) *THE START*

Enriched with: valley grown alfalfa meal, Alaskan fish bone meal, high country feather meal, mined potassium sulfate, colloidal soft rock phosphate, seaweed extract, PRO-BIOTIC    seven champion strains of  beneficial soil microbes plus Ecto and Endo Mycorrhizae

* Dr. Earth Organic 5: Tomato, Vegetable and Herb Fertilizer (5-7-3) *VEG*

Enriched with: Alaskan fish bone meal, high country feather meal, Norwegian cold water kelp meal, valley grown alfalfa meal, colloidal soft rock phosphate, fish meal, mined potassium sulfate, humic  acid, seaweed extract, PRO-BIOTIC    seven champion strains of  beneficial soil microbes plus Ecto and Endo Mycorrhizae.

* Dr. Earth Organic 8: Bud and Bloom Booster (4-10-7) *FLOWERING*

Enriched with: Alaskan fish bone meal, high country feather meal, mined potassium  sulfate, valley grown alfalfa meal, Norwegian cold water kelp meal, seaweed extract, and  PRO-BIOTIC     seven champion strains of beneficial soil microbes plus Ecto and Endo  Mycorrhizae.


----------



## drfting07

*Dr Earth Compost Starter

A superior blend of valley grown alfalfa meal, seaweed extract and beneficial soil microbes.

Benefits: Creates true humus, speeds decomposition of raw organic materials, contains necessary microbes to break down the organic material in your compost pile
_*
Dr. Earth Liquid Fertilizers*_ 
* Dr. Earth Liquid Solution Concentrate and Foliar Spray (3-3-3)

An all-purpose organic fertilizer with chelated multi-minerals and  growth enhancers designed to enhance plant  growth and correct micronutrient deficiencies. Stimulates root growth, flowering and re-growth, enhance seedling vigor, increase humus content in the soil,  improve fruit set and reduce transplant shock. 

* Dr. Earth Seaweed Concertrate (0-0-4.5)

Liquid Organic 29% seaweed plant food


----------



## drfting07

_*Dr. Earth Single Ingredient Fertilizers*_
* Dr. Earth Alfalfa Meal (2-1-2)

Alfalfa Meal infused with seven strains of beneficial soil microbes. Acts quickly because it decomposes fast. Contains a natural fatty acid growth stimulant called triaconatol which helps boost growth of all types of plants.

* Dr. Earth Bat Guano (10-3-1)

Bat Guano infused with seven strains of beneficial soil microbes. Fast acting Nitrogen source. Can be used in Compost Teas and Fertilizer teas.

* Dr. Earth Blood Meal (13-0-0)

Kiln Dried Blood Meal infused with seven strains of beneficial soil microbes. Excellent source of organic nitrogen. Helps repel herbivores. 

* Dr Earth Bone Meal (3-15-0)

Bone Meal Infused with seven strains of beneficial soil microbes. An excellent source of organic phosphorous and calcium and trace minerals. 

* Dr Earth Fish Bone Meal (3-18-0)

Pasteurized Fish Bone Meal infused with seven strains of beneficial soil microbes. An excellent source of organic phosphorous and calcium. Especially good for roots, buds and blooms and high in trace minerals. 

* Dr. Earth Fish Meal (9-4-1)

Fish meal Infused with seven strains of beneficial soil microbes. Feeds for a long period of time. Faster results due to the microbes. A traditional source of primary nutrients and high in trace minerals.

* Dr. Earth Kelp Meal (.6-.5-2.5)

Cold water Norwegian kelp Infused with seven strains of beneficial soil microbes. An excellent source of potash. Promotes health in all planting applications. Contains minerals, growth regulators, vitamins, hormones, and enzymes.

* Dr. Earth Soft Rock Phosphate (0-2-0)

Colloidal phosphate infused with seven strains of beneficial soil microbes. An excellent source of natural phosphorus and calcium. Stimulates root growth.


----------



## drfting07

_*Dr. Earth Organic Soils*_
*  Dr. Earth Organic Planting Mix

Ultra-premium, Pro-Bitic Planting Mix. Contains the same combination of selected strains of beneficial microbes with endo and ecto micorrhizae found in Dr.Earth Organic Fertilizers.

Ingredients: screened forest humus, fir bark fines, sphagnum peat moss, worm castings, bat guano, chicken manure, kelp meal, seaweed extract

* Dr. Earth Organic Potting Soil

Ultra-premium, Pro-Bitic Planting Mix. Contains  the same combination of selected strains of beneficial microbes with  endo and ecto micorrhizae found in Dr.Earth Organic Fertilizers.

Ingredients: screened forest humus, fir bark fines, sphagnum peat moss, perlite

_*Dr. Earth Pro-Active Organic Insect Sprays*_

*Dr. Earth Fruit And Vegetable Insect Spray

Controls Aphids, Leafhoppers, Japanese Beetles, Caterpillars,  Whiteflies, Mealybugs, Mites, Scale & other insects. A superior  blend of rosemary oil, cinnamon oil, clove oil, garlic  extract, coconut oil, mineral oil, wintergreen oil, safflower oil,  molasses and water.


----------



## drfting07

The Organic Fertilizer Blends and Single Ingredients all can be made into compost of fertilizer teas, along with his soils. They call for it to steep, but i choose to brew it in a 5 gallon bucket with an air pump, air stone, a hand full of my own compost and a few tablespoons of unsulphured black strap mollasses. *And remember!!!* This stuff has to be used within 3-5 days of making it, or the beneficial microbes begin to die off, and your left with rotten smelling fertilizer, instead of compost tea.

I hope the organic guys find this useful. Happy Growing!!


----------



## drfting07

Some pictures of his products


----------



## ozzydiodude

Thanks for the info


----------



## drfting07

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info


No Problem!


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool.Will look into it.


----------



## drfting07

From what I've done in the past, and revises I've made over time this is the soil mix i will be using.

(38 Quart) One Large Bag of Dr. Earth Premium Potting Soil
(38 Quart) One Large Bag or DIY Mushroom Compost
(20 Cups) Worm Castings
(1 Gallon) Perlite
(1 Gallon) Vermiculite
(1 1/2 cups) Dolomite lime
(ratio given on products package) Dr. Earth Organic 5 Tomato, Vegetable and Herb Fertilizer

Nutrients will be administered via Dr. Earth Compost and Fertilizer Teas


----------



## nouvellechef

I use a few of the products. Rock phos being the main one. For my needs it's easier to buy in bulk. You should try using soybean/alfalfa meal. You will never look back.


----------



## drfting07

How do you use the Soft Rock Phosphate and Alfalfa Meal? And what ratios? Thanks!


----------



## nouvellechef

5lb's phosphate per 18cf of soil mix. Both soybean and alfalfa are 1tb per gal of medium. Preferably soybean to be used if you can find it.. But the combo is beneficial, because the alfalfa has a natural growth hormone.


----------



## drfting07

Thanks for the info!


----------



## drfting07

Made 2 gallons of Tea with Dr. Earth Organic 5 Vegetable, tomato and herb fertilizer yesterday. I added 3 tablespoons of Molasses, 1 1/2 cups of dr. earth in 2 gallons of water and brewed it with an airstone last night. When i woke to feed the girls, there was a 2" layer of foam from the beneficial bacteria already! Im very happy with the stuff, and my two girls, an indica dominant and a sativa dominant pheno, cant get enough!


----------



## drfting07

Anyone else use his products? Any Grow Journals?


----------



## lbezphil2005

NOt yet, but now I'm looking into it!  Terrific posts, by the way!


----------



## drfting07

Thanks! And welcome to Marpassion!


----------



## engneer

I just built soil using a bunch of Dr. Earth products.  The soil has been cooking for a week or so and it smells amazing.


----------



## drfting07

Terrific! Who else is using Dr. Earth here? And how? Lets keep the thread alive!


----------



## Lemon Jack

Well this is going to be my first organic run starting in march. I picked up some of there kelp meal... thats all though of there products but they are very reasonably priced online which is great being I live somewhere where most of these products are really hard to find.


----------



## drfting07

Congrats on the move to organics! Im looking forward to see your new grow journals Lemon! 

This season i will be buying Dr. Earths Alfalfa Meal, Bone Meal, Soft Rock Phosphate, Kelp Meal, Organic 5 Veg, Organic 8 Bud & Liquid Seaweed Concentrate. This will be the first year im doing an outdoor organic run with NouvelleChef's Recipe and upping the pot size anywhere from 15 gallons to 30 gallons of medium per plant.


----------



## Hash Hound

Hey there drfting,

making the switch to organics here.  I had already bought Peace of Mind Tomato for veg, then found Dr Earth Bud and Bloom.  Mixed them in with some Promix organic soil and a few other goodies I add to my soils.  I water with Stump Tea and Molasses, and just bought some worm castings to throw in there.  I also foliar with just the Stump Tea.

I mixed about 2/3 of nutes in the bottom half of the soil and 1/3 on the top half.

The plants are very very lush green and healthy.

I also saw the Dr Earth Pot of Gold soil, I might try some of that.


----------



## Chad Dunn

Are you still using the Dr. Earth stuff and if so what have you come to learn.  


By the way to use the soybean IMHO very humble as I know little to nothing would be a mistake organically.  95% of all american soybean is GMO which means that glyphosate is sprayed on it and you will be adding that nasty proven cancer stuff to your mix. Don't know how that could be good for the microbes and natural bacteria in the soil. 

Any info you can give on the Dr. Earth would be great as it is the only thing I have available around here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There are multiple sources for organic non-GMO soybean meal.  I generally use Down to Earth brand.

Sorry, I cannot help you with your questions about Dr. Earth.


----------

